# How setup latam (spanish) keyboard



## btomza (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I've been using freebsd in a couple of machines, but in all cases I can not setup the keyboard to latam layout, also I can not use leters like: ñ, á, é, í, ó, ú .

The main idea is try to setup in XOrg. I've tried different things and layouts but I can not get it's working...

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## tingo (Jan 18, 2017)

I do it this way (for no - Norwegian keyboard layout):

```
root@kg-core1# cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/keyboard-no.conf
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "keyboard defaults"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "no"
EndSection
```
So I guess changing "no" to "latam" would work (but I have not tried it). Does the normal Spanish layout ("es") work?
BTW, the name of the config file is not important, as long as it ends in '.conf'
HTH


----------



## macondo (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm a newbie too, and a spanish speaker; this is what I got in my  .xinitrc :


```
#!/bin/sh
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es, ISO-8859-15-acc
exec (whatever_ window manager or desktop environment you_are_using)
```

IOW, go here, put the above:

```
# nano /home/your_username/.xinitrc
```

save/exit/reboot

the model: is your non-U.S. english keyboard, es: the layout spanish keyboard, your ISO type 15 gives you the Euro sign, and the acc are the accents and tildes.

Suerte,

àòù €€€ ñññññ áóú ¿¿¿¿¿???


----------



## btomza (Jan 19, 2017)

tingo said:


> I do it this way (for no - Norwegian keyboard layout):
> So I guess changing "no" to "latam" would work (but I have not tried it). Does the normal Spanish layout ("es") work?
> BTW, the name of the config file is not important, as long as it ends in '.conf'
> HTH



Thanks, I test it and it works my configuration is:

```
Section "InputClass"
       Identifier "keyboard defaults"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "latam"
        Option      "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"
EndSection
```


----------



## dark_ec (Dec 12, 2018)

btomza said:


> Thanks, I test it and it works my configuration is:
> 
> ```
> Section "InputClass"
> ...


Thanks btomza and tingo it works!!!! Here my code in the following file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/keyboard-latam.conf

```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "keyboard defaults"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        Option "XkbLayout" "latam"
        Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"
EndSection
```

My laptop is a DELL Latitude E6440


----------

